# Sony RDR-HX720



## Blarney (26 Nov 2006)

Hi ,
I am looking at buying this DVD recorder, but i found the shop knew very little about them so I was wondering if anyone had one of these and what they thought of it. I am looking to make it multi region if possible and I am also wondering what the recording quality is like. Can you high speed transfer in both directions i.e. HD to DVD and DVD to HD? Can you watch a DVD while recording on the Hard disk? I have SKY so I presume I just hook up via scart and away i go. I came across a web site for another Sony DVD recorder and someone commented that that particular model took a minute to start recording so hopefully this doesnt suffer from this problem. Any negatives I should know about.

Thanks a million,
blarney


----------



## Machiavelli (27 Nov 2006)

I have the earlier model, the RDR-HX710 and think it is great.
Normally use the standard quality recording and never had any issues with it although I think there are 8 different settings for quality.
For the 710 model, high speed transfer only works from HDD to DVD.
You cannot copy protected DVDs to the HDD.
You can watch a DVD or something on the HDD while recording to the HDD. You can even start watching a programme from the start that is currently being recorded. Pausing live TV can come in handy too.
I notice that it does take about 1 minute to power up but once it is powered up it records straight away.  
You should be able to download the manual here which may answer any other questions.
http://support.sony-europe.com/manuals/manuals.asp?l=en&searchmodelname=RDR-HX720
I am not sure about multiregion although have seen some mention of enabling this via a Kameleon remote control.
http://www.avforums.com/ is normally good for highlighting problems other users may have with AV equipment, there is also a section on multiregion hacks.
The only other negative I can think of is that it is a little noisier than my old DVD player as it uses a small fan for ventilation, although not noticeable if the TV is on.


----------



## MonsieurBond (29 Nov 2006)

Machiavelli said:


> I have the earlier model, the RDR-HX710 and think it is great.
> Normally use the standard quality recording and never had any issues with it although I think there are 8 different settings for quality.
> For the 710 model, high speed transfer only works from HDD to DVD.
> You cannot copy protected DVDs to the HDD.
> ...



You should also consider buying a more recent model which has HDMI output, such as the RDRHDX560S.

Your current or certainly your next TV will have HDMI input which offers a better picture than component video and much than SCART.


----------



## practitioner (18 Dec 2006)

I am having difficulty with watching tv while I have selected a programme to record on another channel.The recorder only records the programme channel I am watching.Is this something to do with ordinary aerial re rte 1 and 2 on channel 1 and 2 and then all the sky system on channel 3 and the system cannot record another channel as they are all on channell 3? i have tried recording with both the video plus or manual.


----------



## Daisybell (20 Dec 2006)

practitioner said:


> I am having difficulty with watching tv while I have selected a programme to record on another channel.The recorder only records the programme channel I am watching.Is this something to do with ordinary aerial re rte 1 and 2 on channel 1 and 2 and then all the sky system on channel 3 and the system cannot record another channel as they are all on channell 3? i have tried recording with both the video plus or manual.


 
I have the HX510 connected to my tv in the kitchen & have sky in the sitting room.  I have the tv in the kitchen rigged up so I can watch whichever sky channel in the kitchen.  If I want to record the sky channel to DVD recorder, I have the tv tuned in to the sky channel and the recorder is on L1.  It tapes perfectly for me.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

practitioner said:


> I am having difficulty with watching tv while I have selected a programme to record on another channel.The recorder only records the programme channel I am watching.Is this something to do with ordinary aerial re rte 1 and 2 on channel 1 and 2 and then all the sky system on channel 3 and the system cannot record another channel as they are all on channell 3? i have tried recording with both the video plus or manual.


_Video/DVD _recorders normally have a tuner built in so that you can record one channel while viewing another (via the _TV's_ built in tuner). However this may not be possible where you have satellite/digital [cable] channels in addition to the normal analog channels. The _VCR/DVD _recorder probably won't have the necessary digital decoders and/or decrypters for such additional sources. _Daisybell's _solution above is effectively using the _TV _as the tuner for the satellite source so that it can be recorded.


----------

